# Please help me



## heavenleigh (Sep 13, 2010)

I am sitting here crying my eyes out. My husband just left for work without even saying anything to me. I have no where to turn and I just cannot take anymore. It hurts so much. I am on an antidepressant but i don't think that is helping at all. I honestly want to go to sleep and never wake up...why couldn't it be that easy. I have no where to go and am stuck here. I have anxiety and I cannot just go out and got an apartment on my own..I am so scared to be by myself. I am just totally falling apart and don't know what to do anymore. I just wish I had somewhere to go to get away from this pain that i have been living with for the last 10 months......


----------



## DanF (Sep 27, 2010)

I feel for you, heavenleigh. We spoken a couple of times about your situation.
Is there not any family nearby or a close friend that you can stay with for a few days at least?
How about just taking a vacation for a short while?
If you can't get your husband to talk to you or a counselor, there's not much that you can do on your end except deal with it the best you can.
I wish that I could help you. You seem like a decent person in a crappy situation.
Best of luck and my prayers are with you.


----------



## heavenleigh (Sep 13, 2010)

Thanks Dan. I appreciate you answering. I think I was just having a little breakdown which happens a lot anymore. I could go to my sisters, but I really don't feel comfortable there. I also need my computer to work, so that means I would have to take that also. I am just in such a bad spot right now. I just don't know which way to turn anymore. I am a good person. I would help anyone out that needed it. I just feel so alone now. I am trying my best to get through this situation, but it is so hard. This forum does help me though, and I am really glad I found it. Everyone is so nice in here...makes me feel better anyways for awhile. Thanks again.


----------



## DanF (Sep 27, 2010)

Anytime.
Feel free to pm me if you want to talk. I'm here every day. Not much else to do offshore sometimes.


----------



## JustSomeDude (Dec 5, 2010)

I think there is a point where there has been enough hurting. A point where it needs to be ended. Would you really hurt must worst than you do now? Atleast the pain would start to taper off instead of being renewed on a daily basis. Dont feel comfortable at your sisters? Wouldn't that be minor compared to the pain that love is throwing on you? Be smart and get out of there. HOPE THE BEST FOR YA!


----------



## Amberwaves (Nov 26, 2010)

I'm really sorry you're in so much pain heavenleigh. I can empathize with you. My husband was insensitive and ignored me the first couple years of our marriag. It took a long time, but worked it out.

I don't know enough of your situation to give you any advice. Everyone's situation & relationship is unique to them.

I just wish you happiness and find love, whether you work it out with him, (unless it's impossible), or find love with some one else and also love and cherish yourself. Whichever way, find peace.


----------



## credamdóchasgra (Sep 24, 2010)

I may be behind on your story and posts, but I do remember that counseling was an option for you and your husband...is that no longer happening?

I'm so sorry you feel hopeless, and I hope things have gotten better for you. 

I agree, getting away somehow and somewhere for a little bit has to be better than what you are feeling right now.


----------



## major misfit (Oct 17, 2010)

You sound utterly miserable. I personally would take being "uncomfortable" over being utterly miserable any day of the week. You need the computer for work? Take it. You'd be leaving everything else behind, take the darned computer. At the very least, if you're really wanting to leave...take the 15 min free consultation most divorce lawyers offer. You can learn a lot in 15 mins. Might help you with your decision a little.

I'm sorry you're hurting. *hug*


----------



## Lostandconfused (Jul 6, 2009)

Hi Heavenleigh,

I'm really sorry you're hurting so much. I'm sorry you're feeling alone. I don't know you're full story or even partial story really. It sounds like you've received some good advice here and I just want you to know that I'll be praying for you.

Please take some time to call churches in your community to see if they have a women's bible study. If they do, make the effort to go and meet some women that live close by. Let them get to know you and your situation. You'll be surprised at how quickly you can make friends that will help you and be there for you. Besides, you never know, there may be someone needing YOU to help THEM. Quickest way I've found to get my mind off of my troubles is to think of someone else and be there for them.

Being without friends/family physically close is very hard and it makes everything seem worse. So, please get out of the house, make new female friends, and find things that you enjoy doing.

Praying,
Just my $0.02.
Lost


----------

